# LED lighting for leopard geckos



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

I saw these and thought they may be a good idea for lighting my leos vivs instead of compact flouros.

http://www.qvsdirect.com/Elco-LED-Mini-Downlight-Kit-White-pr-21993.html


----------



## Dragon84 (Sep 20, 2009)

i got a blue 1w LED for use at night for my leos, i doubt you'll want 3, they're very bright. Too bright IMO so they're going in my marine tank. I'd stick with a compact as you'll still require UV for them, unless ofcouse you have UV already. Looking at the link though they look cheap enough to try, if they're no good i'm sure you could find another use for them:2thumb:


----------



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

Dragon84 said:


> i got a blue 1w LED for use at night for my leos, i doubt you'll want 3, they're very bright. Too bright IMO so they're going in my marine tank. I'd stick with a compact as you'll still require UV for them, unless ofcouse you have UV already. Looking at the link though they look cheap enough to try, if they're no good i'm sure you could find another use for them:2thumb:


yea i was thinking of using one for each viv you see, and i can run one socket for all three vivs.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Dragon84 said:


> i got a blue 1w LED for use at night for my leos, i doubt you'll want 3, they're very bright. Too bright IMO so they're going in my marine tank. *I'd stick with a compact as you'll still require UV for them, unless ofcouse you have UV already.* Looking at the link though they look cheap enough to try, if they're no good i'm sure you could find another use for them:2thumb:


not true. leos do not need any source of artificial UV, unless of course they have MDB where it can aid them in their recovery.


----------

